# Aumentativo e diminutivo de homem e aumentativo de cabeça



## Oliveiratadeu

Homão, homenzão ou homenzarrão? Hominho ou homúnculo?

Cabeção ou cabeçorra?


----------



## englishmania

Homenzinho
Homenzarrão


Cabecinha
Cabeçorra


----------



## Nonstar

Hoje em dia, um homem de respeito, corajoso, forte (ui!), erudito, galã, em prol da mulherada, e sei lá mais o quê, recebe a alcunha de "homão da porra".
É difícil ser um homão da porra. Um dia chego lá.


----------



## englishmania

Nonstar said:


> Hoje em dia, um homem de respeito, corajoso, forte (ui!), erudito, galã, em prol da mulherada, e sei lá mais o quê, recebe a alcunha de "homão da porra".
> É difícil ser um homão da porra. Um dia chego lá.


Aqui em Portugal, quando um homem merece o nosso respeito, dizemos que é "um homem com H grande".


----------



## Nonstar

englishmania said:


> Aqui em Portugal, quando um homem merece o nosso respeito, dizemos que é "um homem com H grande".


Ah sim, bem próximo à nossa outra: homem com H maiúsculo. Essa é um pouco menos informal.


----------



## visconde

englishmania said:


> Aqui em Portugal, quando um homem merece o nosso respeito, dizemos que é "um homem com H grande".


Portanto todo homem em Portugal é homem com H grande.


----------



## Guigo

No Brasil, _homúnculo_ passa a ideia de um homem com baixa estatura moral (podendo até ser bem alto, fisicamente): "JMB é um homúnculo!".


----------



## visconde

Guigo said:


> No Brasil, _homúnculo_ passa a ideia de um homem com baixa estatura moral (podendo até ser bem alto, fisicamente): "JMB é um homúnculo!".


Portanto todo homem no Brasil é um homúnculo.


----------



## Tony100000

Curioso. Não conhecia o termo "homúnculo" com esse significado. Tive de pesquisar no dicionário para me certificar.


----------



## englishmania

visconde said:


> Portanto todo homem em Portugal é homem com H grande.





visconde said:


> Portanto todo homem no Brasil é um homúnculo.





Respondendo à primeira parte, nem todos os homens são homens de bem..


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

Nonstar said:


> Hoje em dia, um homem de respeito, corajoso, forte (ui!), erudito, galã, em prol da mulherada, e sei lá mais o quê, recebe a alcunha de "homão da porra".
> É difícil ser um homão da porra. Um dia chego lá.



  Dessa alcunha veio-me a dúvida.



Guigo said:


> No Brasil, _homúnculo_ passa a ideia de um homem com baixa estatura moral (podendo até ser bem alto, fisicamente): "JMB é um homúnculo!".


 
   Ao que me parece "mulherzinha" às vezes soa como "mulher desprezível e imoral". Posso estar enganado.


----------



## Tony100000

Oliveiratadeu said:


> Ao que me parece "mulherzinha" às vezes soa como "mulher desprezível e imoral". Posso estar enganado.


Nesse caso, existe o segredo da entoação.


----------



## Carfer

Receio que '_cabeção_', no português europeu, seja entendido como aquele colar que os padres usam ou costumavam usar. O diminutivo _'cabecinha_', curiosamente, também tem muitas vezes um significado aumentativo ( ex: '_É cá uma cabecinha!', _que quer dizer que é muito inteligente_)_


----------



## guihenning

Os aumentativos e diminutivos eruditos ainda se usam com frequência? Tenho a impressão de que não, pelo menos no Brasil. Se eu for comparar quantas mil vezes ouvi "mãozona" e quantas outras ínfimas me deparei com "manzorra, manopla…". Ou ainda "corpão" ou "corpaço" com "corpanzil, corpanzão" ou "homão" com "homenzarrão", etc… 
Claro que tudo muda de figura na literatura, mas na língua corrente eu percebo "cabeçorra" como um E.T, já cabeção ou cabeçona…


----------



## Guigo

_Cabeção_ é usado, principalmente nos cursos de exatas, para aquelas_ feras _em cálculo diferencial, física quântica, astrofísica e quejandos.


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

guihenning said:


> Os aumentativos e diminutivos eruditos ainda se usam com frequência? Tenho a impressão de que não, pelo menos no Brasil. Se eu for comparar quantas mil vezes ouvi "mãozona" e quantas outras ínfimas me deparei com "manzorra, manopla…". Ou ainda "corpão" ou "corpaço" com "corpanzil, corpanzão" ou "homão" com "homenzarrão", etc…
> Claro que tudo muda de figura na literatura, mas na língua corrente eu percebo "cabeçorra" como um E.T, já cabeção ou cabeçona…


 
  Ainda ouço  "rapagão".

Estou errado em dizer que o aumentativo e o diminutivo tomam forma de superlativo sintético, ao passo que some o velho? 

Ele é bonitão/bonitinho (muito bonito).
Fiz rapidão/rapidinho o dever de casa.

Ao menos no Brasil, isso ocorre.


----------



## jazyk

Ao passo que some o velho?


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

jazyk said:


> Ao passo que some o velho?


velho (superlativo)


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> Os aumentativos e diminutivos eruditos ainda se usam com frequência? Tenho a impressão de que não, pelo menos no Brasil. Se eu for comparar quantas mil vezes ouvi "mãozona" e quantas outras ínfimas me deparei com "manzorra, manopla…". Ou ainda "corpão" ou "corpaço" com "corpanzil, corpanzão" ou "homão" com "homenzarrão", etc…
> Claro que tudo muda de figura na literatura, mas na língua corrente eu percebo "cabeçorra" como um E.T, já cabeção ou cabeçona…



Não sei se em Portugal toda a gente entende assim, mas, no uso a que estou habituado, '_mãozorra', 'corpanzil', 'homenzarrão' e 'cabeçorra_' são termos comuns (até mais na linguagem popular do que na erudita). Já '_manopla_' só a associo, em geral, à parte da armadura medieval que cobria a mão. e '_cabeção_', como disse, ao colarinho dos padres.


----------



## guihenning

Oliveiratadeu said:


> Estou errado em dizer que o aumentativo e o diminutivo tomam forma de superlativo sintético, ao passo que some o velho?


Não entendi a pergunta, mas em português o superlativo sintético só tem mesmo valor adjetivo, diferente, acho, do italiano. Não tem relação com aumentativo e diminutivo.
Só se usa "lindíssimo" como sinônimo de "muito lindo". Ninguém(?) diz que "este é o carro lindíssimo da Volkswagen" querendo dizer ser o carro mais lindo da marca. Superlativo sintético é só um nome bonito, mas não tem mais essa função.


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

guihenning said:


> Não entendi a pergunta, mas em português o superlativo sintético só tem mesmo valor adjetivo, diferente, acho, do italiano. Não tem relação com aumentativo e diminutivo.
> Só se usa "lindíssimo" como sinônimo de "muito lindo". Ninguém(?) diz que "este é o carro lindíssimo da Volkswagen" querendo dizer ser o carro mais lindo da marca. Superlativo sintético é só um nome bonito, mas não tem mais essa função.



Perguntei se, pelo menos no Brasil, o aumentativo e o diminutivo tomam o lugar do superlativo sintético issimo/a e outros.

Esse homem é lindíssimo. 
Esse homem é lindão.
Esse homem é muito lindo.


----------



## guihenning

Oliveiratadeu said:


> Perguntei se, pelo menos no Brasil, o aumentativo e o diminutivo tomam o lugar do superlativo sintético issimo/a e outros.
> 
> Esse homem é lindíssimo.
> Esse homem é lindão.
> Esse homem é muito lindo.


Eu utilizaria cada um deles em contextos diferentes. Um homem lindíssimo é diferente dum homem lindão. E embora „muito lindo“ e „lindão“ em tese se equivalham, a minha intenção ao chamar um homem de lindíssimo em vez de muito lindo seria também diferente.
Já à questão principal, não acho que tenha havido substituição duma forma pela outra. É, aliás, o superlativo sintético que veio se meter com a turma dos adjetivos, não o contrário. Também tendo a acreditar que sempre que o falante busca um grau ainda além do „muito“, a opção de escolha imediata seja o superlativo sintético, por isso uma substituição total me pareça ser difícil, pois os valores e intenções são diversos.


----------

